

Twitter OAuth Switchover Postponed to August 16 - sandofsky
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/dfb89d9f29f339a2?pli=1

======
ck2
They should take the time to implement OAuth 2.0 like Facebook did.

Much easier to use (simply relies on SSL over HTTPS instead of signing
tokens/keys).

~~~
dho
I don't think OAuth 2.0 is ready for prime time yet because the standard is
still a draft, and, more importantly, because there is a lack of client
libraries.

~~~
ck2
OAuth 2.0 is sooo simple, you don't need a library.

I implemented it with about 10 lines of PHP via CURL.

My twitter OAuth 1.x version for the same action is like 100 lines.

------
mitchellhislop
I was hoping they were going to do this. I kept trying to get started, Twitter
would go down, I would get pissed and back up and start over.

